# 2x2 BLD



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2007)

This thread is mainly to post your 2x2 BLD records, avg times, ideas, methods, and other method and things you know etc. I heard that Matyas and Segheo pak can both memorize the cube and do BLD using NORMAL cube method and that Mayas once avg sub 10. that true matyas? if so if you WANT to can you please describe or at least give idea how to do this? also would like to know if anyone has beaten my UWR for solving 2x2 BLD of 6.06 sec on speedcubing.com yet? you dont have to say what time it is maybe email it to me i just want to know i have been beaten yet. anyway so ya if anyone wants to know my method for 2x2 BLD cubing just ask me. I avg about... 29-30 sec. Im not bragging at ALL but i think i have to be at least 3rd or 4th best 2x2 BLD cuber in the world.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 19, 2007)

If you checked the weekly competition results, pretty recently tons of people are around 30 sec. Exocorsair had a 5.93 sec 2x2 BLD for competition 37. I ended up having a 16 on that scramble also. Speedcubing.com records are somewhat out of date because a lot of people, including Matyas, haven't updated they're times in a while. I just recently started putting up some PBs in the past couple of weeks, but I haven't even put up my best 5x5 of 1:54.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2007)

wow cool guess i have to learn more about these weekly contest. cause like you said i heard some people like matyas havent updated their records in a while on speedcubing.com also that 5.93 sec was it LUCKY though? that's the question cause mine wasn't. But yeah i am getting better myself too i get lots of 20 sec throughout the day and have gotten a 4.xx sec DNF before just ONE MOVE OFF grrr lol. anyway thanks for the reply masterofbass and i really wish i could know if i what i heard about matyas was true or not. the sub 10 avg. hmmm


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 19, 2007)

How in the world was 6.06 non lucky? Do you remember the solve? The only thing I can think of is a one move complete first layer and an easy to recognize coll. So whats' your method for 2x2x2 BLD?
My best is 25.89 using Guimond, usually I just do it the 3x3x3 way


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2007)

haha well it WAS non lucky. I actually remember it PERFECTLY. it was 8 moves in total. 2 move first layer. and i looked ahead and realized the an alg i had to use to make OLL and COLL and it was solved after. so defintely non lucky i did every step and looked ahead to skip pll. soo anyword on matyas sub 10 avg at all? lol also good job on your PB phil!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2007)

oh yeah sorry i forgot. sometime i use normal f2l for my method if i can see ahead THAT FAR lol. but most of the time i use a GREAT method with letters that's SOO easy to memorize. i can't post it now though cause it's late and i have to get off the computer. DEFINETLY tommorow though man.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 19, 2007)

The 5.93 was something like a 3 move insert and a Sune (10 moves). Very easy to see and solve.

I used to try to use some sort of cycles method for 2x2x2 BLD, but I figured that speedblindsolving was much faster (of course, my successes have gone down since, but my solves end up way faster).

I think that my solve then inspired Matyi to try some 2x2x2 blindsolves, and he is probably sub-10 consistently now.


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2007)

My best for 2x2 BLD is 5.xx, on the same easy scramble as ExoCorsair. On a non-easy scramble it is 12.27 with a speed BLD. Using my normal BLD system it is 13.34


----------



## tim (Nov 19, 2007)

Great times, guys .

My best time is about 40s with my usual bld system. (i know it sucks ). I still don't know any 2x2 method, but i'll learn one, just in order to get sub-20 bld times . Which method do you think will be the fatest/easiest to see for speed bld?


----------



## hdskull (Nov 19, 2007)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> soo anyword on matyas sub 10 avg at all? lol also good job on your PB phil!



In my memory he has done an 8 second BLD 2x2x2 solve for the weekly competition, but not sure he averages that fast. He's also done a 30something second 3x3x3 BLD.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2007)

okay good so matyas ISNT taht godly yet lol. But yeah i have been improving but didnt know lots of people were around 30 avgs to nice job guys! i did some solves to see where i was last night and got a 24.43 seconds and a 28 seconds BLD solve  both on video. And sadly a 14.43 seconds NOT on video grrrr. oh well lol. just did some solves to see where i was in 2x2 BLD now and apparently pretty good!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2007)

oops just one quick thing i got a 24.43 seconds BLD solve and a 23.65 seconds solve lol. sorry i forgot the time i got


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

23.65 Seconds video> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0_iJceOlbE
24.43 Seconds video> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYNr12U0qQs

there are the vids if anyone wants to see them. man it's crazy though... im like actually starting to AVERAGE this now. I tried a few 2x2 BLD solves today and like 85% of them were sub 29 seconds.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 20, 2007)

So when are you gonna post your method?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

oh okay man. I use Normal pochmann method with setup moves. It's the MEMO taht i made up that's key for my method though. alright you notice when you do the pochmann alg it switches the UBL corner and DFR corner (DUHHHH lol) well the colour of the U sticker on UBL always ends up on the right sticker of DFR so you remember the colours by their first LETTERS so it's REALLY EASY to remember. So say it was yellow, orange, blue, blue, white INSTEAD it would be a VERY easy to remember YOBBW. and you quickly remember the positions of the cube and these letters and there ya go. If this is a little confusing sorry but i came on here thinking most people on here are VETERAN speedcubers and they should have a good understanding of the pochmann method and what the corner alg does. So if anyone wants to post a scramble ill show an example solve if ya want.  oh yeah HEY PHIL! lol


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 20, 2007)

but how do u remember like which red it is, wyobb, how do u know which white, yellow, and so on? since there are four


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

ahh good questio man  ummm okay lets say you have WGR and the colour is red so R and you point your finger and remember the position of the cub ie and if you KNOW and i mean KNOW your colour scheme you'll put that cubie right there even if you dont remember the pattern of the cubies. So u usally have only 6 corners you have to memorize so that's pretty easy. One corner is ALWAYS solved after you solve YOUR final one so take one away. and when you first start BLD solving take one corner and you can put it where it needs to go just by rotating the cube which already solves THAT corner and that's 2 already! and theres only 8 corners in the cube so only 6. That's pretty easy man. Just tap your finger along ON the cube to where each cube goes and try to come up with a quick maybe.... SHAPE with that pattern like if the first 3 corner you have to do were in a kind of cirlce or cycle just quickly in your mind remember that circle *wherever it is* in your mind. tap where the cubes have to go A LOT before AND while you put the blindfold so the pattern is easy to remember and basically it's just tapping the pieces to remember and remember only SIX letters. and sometimes two corners are already solved and you have to only memo 5 or 4. 3 corners is too lucky though. unless it's BLD solve whre you have to break into different cycles because you got your Buffer corner already solved or in the UBL cubie posiition.  i hope your not confused man. if so just ask for example solve man! but please give me scramble.  oh yeah you watch my videos man? hehe or ANYONE?


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 20, 2007)

ok I think I got it now. Heres a scarmble: F2 L2 F2 U R' U' F' L B' R2 F' R B' U' L2 B U R' U L2 D R' U B2 D'

BTW, I just a 15.92 2x2x2 BLD! I used Ortega. There was a four move first layer U R U R' which left a sune orienation y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 y for the top layer so it preserved permutation, then i permuted both layers y U2 R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2. So 20 moves total! sweet


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

NICE JOB though on that man. Is that a new PB for you? sweet i only did ortega solve i think once before lol. i think my closest DNF was an Ortega solve it was 4.93 seconds and ONE TURN OFF i was like nooooo lol. anyway again good job. so anyway for that example solve start off by doing x y2 man and ALREADY you have two corners solved for ya  anyway umm you completely understand pochmann rigth? so i dont have to explain the setup moves and buffer stuff like that. anyway k look at the UBL corner. ALREADY it is the corner that is supposed to be there when solved but your not done so cycle out with the first corner you can do so just do pochmann alg to get the DFR corner so you would like on the right sticker of that and the colour is Yellow so remember Y. and it's the RGY corner so i dont know what colour scheme you use but i do White on Up Red on front so the RGY corner goes to the FLD position but just tap it with your finger and do it with the following corners in the solve to remember the pattern. So first it's Y then look at the Exactl sticker of where THAT cubie is going to go to the FLD position and look on where the YEllow sticker would be and you see now Green so G and that corner is YGO so it goes at the DBL corner so tap those to and you have to remember YG. and so on and so on. remember though if you ever get that WGO corner or what corner is your buffer you have to cycle with another corner and THEN continue the cycle which is sometimes hard to memorize but you can work on it man! also btw i scrambled this solve with Yellow on Up and Red in front man.  good luck. any question just ask man.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey man, are you an drugs man because you write and talk and sound a little hyper man. Do you ALREADY understand what I mean man, or should I continue to write man and all other words on one big line like you do man.

Seriously, take some time to format your text please.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

hahaah alright got ya lol i just wanted to be able to explain to phil as fast as possible. so he could understand better and learn it. again i apologize. anyway on another story i just took 5 solves and in a row and look at the times!

22.47
22.56
28.60
25.73
21.37

i must be getting A LOT better at 2x2 BLD even though i haven't done it in awhile. too bad they didn't have this at competition


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

lol sorry but i just had to post again. just TWO solves after those 5 solves i did i JUST got a 16.45 2x2 BLD solve  man this is fun lol. i still remember memo too > RGYO.


----------



## alexc (Nov 22, 2007)

My best 2x2 BD is 22.xx. (I can't remember the exact time.) The trick is to rotate the cube so that as many pieces are in place as possible. On the 22, I think I got about 4 pieces in place, so kinda lucky.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah exactly alex  in every solve you always have ONE corner done NO MATTER WHAT. and at the end of the solve the final corner solves itself so that's two corners already done. and most of the time you get TWO corners already skipped so that's usually REALLY good  and there's 8 corners so thats basically only like 5 things you have to memorize usually which is pretty easy with practice man!


----------

